
Dr. Stanley Dudrick, Who Saved Post-Surgical Patients, Dies at 84 - sohkamyung
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/27/science/dr-stanley-dudrick-dead.html
======
ahazred8ta
He developed IV-based
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parenteral_nutrition#Total_par...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parenteral_nutrition#Total_parenteral_nutrition)

